# Cheap moto motor stand



## Bofobo (Mar 1, 2017)

In order to keep my weak plastic table intact and perhaps a few smushed fingers or various other frustrations associated with working on my dirt bike motors I took a concept I seen on Youtube and ran with it. This is what I've come up with so far, further renditions will include a pedistal stand and another one for my honda motor.

The only things I know I wanted to include was a locking orientation of some type and multi motor compatible (many sizes of the knock off motors. 

And once again it's made of scrap I've had around


----------

